

Mapping microwave relay links from video - daw___
http://www.windytan.com/2014/07/mapping-microwave-relay-links-from-video.html

======
tcas
You can probably use street view to get multiple GPS tagged frames. Won't be
as good as a drone, but it would allow you to easily skip to different sites
you think are aimed at each other.

